# Internet pictures quiz - Real or Fake?



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is a quiz with a lot of pictures that have been widely circulated around the Internet. I got 65% right.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_image_quiz.htm


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I got 68%. A number of those I'd seen before so I kind of knew if they were fake or not....


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

85%


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

You answered 31 items out of 40 correctly.

Your score is 78%. Good job!

I got owned on the last 10
Im proud I got the public toilet one though.
Johnny cochran tombstone was funny.
I can't believe that dog too lol


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

88% but i think a couple of them are wrong....... i'll have to double-check snopes


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

sadpanda said:


> 88% but i think a couple of them are wrong....... i'll have to double-check snopes


You got 88 percent, out of a 100 percent? Yeah, I think you got a couple wrong as well;-) :banana


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Bon said:


> sadpanda said:
> 
> 
> > 88% but i think a couple of them are wrong....... i'll have to double-check snopes
> ...


I think he meant a couple of the pictures that they said were real were actually fake or vice versa. I'm pretty sure the one with the ghost is real.


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I think he meant a couple of the pictures that they said were real were actually fake or vice versa.


heheh yeah... a couple of them i saw originally from reputable sources so i just assumed... but nope, the site had them right. just goes to show, you really can't believe anything you see on the net lol... except snopes!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats a snope? Don't say a form of snipe...........;-)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

90% yay!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

You answered 21 items out of 40 correctly.

Your score is 53%. You may want to practice more

I suck.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

FUN STUFF

You answered 34 items out of 40 correctly.

Your score is 85%. Great job!

^_^


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Your score is 73%. Good job!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

You answered 30 items out of 40 correctly.

Your score is 75%. Good job!


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

You answered 40 items out of 40 correctly.

Your score is 100%. Excellent job!

Oh wow! It probably helped that I've seen alot of them in all the stupid forwards I get.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

95%

(Edited out a portion because I don't want to 'spoil' it for others who haven't done it). 

I guess I got a high score because I check out the Snopes website frequently.

My old boss would have listed every single one as real. She took absolutely seriously any rumor or picture that was forwarded to her, and she got angry if you tried to convince her otherwise! :lol :lol


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Your score is 70%. Good job!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

73%


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I got 80% A few of them I already knew were fake.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

You answered 33 items out of 40 correctly.

Your score is 83%. Great job!

The last picture was very sad to look at.  Those poor animals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73% - at least it's passing


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I got 95%. Gotta love that Snopes.


----------



## caseybug (Nov 1, 2004)

I got 73% right.

some of them I didn't understand, like the President Bush ones, guess you have to be American lol


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

70 %


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

75%

I haven't been to Snopes much lately, that probably explains it.


----------

